# Two cats one problem ._.



## Lydia (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello, i'm a happy owner of 2 female cats (sisters) and I have a little problem.

My cats personality fst.
One is very wild, startled by anything, very alert all the time hates the vacuum cleaner to death and don't like toys... The other is just like a dog, playfull active friendly with everyone and like to play fetch...

Now the problem:
They barely play with each other, they want only my attention, toys are not fun if i'm not moving them and If i dont play with them, they sit stare at me and after a while make a bored face close their eyes like depressed (this is specially from the wild cat, the other started to do it too copycat) and I don't know what to do, I cant play with them all the time. I adopted both so they could play together but is very rare if they do it.

Anyone have any idea of what could I do?

Thank you!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Reminds me of ratty bunny. Once I picked up a terry cloth bunny and brought it home for the then Kitten Kermit. It is now about the same age as him and tho missing an arm and signs of stiches, it still appears now and then. Used to go from room to room but we never knew if it was under it's own power or not...Ok they moved it.

sometimes with other bunnies I brought home, I would rub cat nip leaves on them or put them in a bag of catnip. Worked with fluffy balls to that I attached to a short stick or old half of a fishing pole. Worked wonders to get them to play with them.

As for playing with each other? Hmmmm. that could be a problem....Guess that is something they will either do or not do. Maybe someone else has worked this out.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i don't know how to make two cats play with each other. it always seemed like something they either do or they don't.

when i get da bird out, it looks like a fishing lure made of feathers on the string of a long metal stick, and when you whiz it through the air, it moves like a bird so it generally excites a lot of interest. my middle cat doesn't like it when the rambunctious kitten flies up in the air and lands on him when they're both trying to get it, so they used to stay on different sides of the room from each other. the younger one has gotten a lot better about space etiquette though so it's more or less a group activity. he's also gotten more coordinated--kittens tend to just fling themselves at things instead of a calculated jump. 

just make sure you have a lot of balls, tiny mice, old ratty toys, whatever. they'll play. i'd try catnip too, that might help some.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

How long do you have them? Maybe they need more time to acclimate.


----------



## Kitty Cristoff (Apr 24, 2012)

I know they make these battery operated mice that go on their own. Although maybe that might scare your crazy kitty?? Hmmm...

How long have you had them together now?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Switching around their toys every week or so often keeps them interested....the toys don't have to be store-bought fancy ones. Put out a few empty boxes and some paper or foil balls or those plastic pull tops from a frozen juice can, and let them make their own fun. And yes do some interactive play too. Cats will either play with each other or not, and not something you can force. Don't interpret sitting with closed eyes as having a "bored face" or being "depressed", I read it as contentment just to be near you....it's more adoration than boredom. My cats do that too when they're not playing together. Just happy to be in your company, and sitting near you with closed eyes means relaxation and trust; that's a compliment, nothing to worry about. It they were ignoring you and off sleeping by themselves all the time, then I would be concerned and get them a vet check.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Try putting out an open paper bag. My tuxedo cat, Pippy, likes to hide there and sometimes jumps out at imaginary prey. Ruby, my calico, just sits and stares at Pippy's antics. That is the closest they come to playing together. They do chase each other around the house to get my attention. The "catnip in the toys" works for Pippy but Ruby doesn't like the smell; never has. On the other hand, turn the tv on and Ruby is happy. She doesn't watch it; she just likes the sound. Talk radio works, too.


----------



## Ktns (Apr 25, 2012)

It's possible they may never play together. It's also possible one will want to play but the other won't (I have a situation like this). Companionship doesn't come in just playing


----------



## Lydia (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for many replies and suggestions, I'll try them out! 

I have them since they were 4 weeks old, they used to play together and with their toys, as they started to grow they become more independent maybe is normal *shrugs*.

While The wild one tries to play with her sister, she just ignores her. The times I saw them play is mostly in the morning, running, they sleep almost all the day, at night after they eat, the wild sits and wait for me to get near her and she starts running like (hey lets play) and the other one, brings her favorite mice and drop it near me, kick it and meow at me, she loves play fetch with it, you have to see her, she cant see me with the mice in my hand because starts to meow like crazy and jump to the bed like saying throw it throw it nooww!!!! while the others watch her asking herself, is that fun? huh okay whatever. The only "toy" the wild one LOVES is a string but i cant leave strings around because she ates them and i bet is not a good idea.

I say the Wild one, because she acts very defensive at anything the other born to be a house pet.

They are both 1 year and 3 months old. fully indoor cats since I don't live in a house, both are spayed.


----------

